# fluke power quality book



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

what does everybody think of the book "Power Quality Measurement and troubleshooting" its written by glen mazur and its authorized by fluke

i think its a good book but i want to know what guys with more experience in power quality think of the book


----------

